# For those who need a laugh today



## Wayne (Jan 4, 2014)

A friend posted this notice on FB:

Cabbage Patch Kids Inspired Hat


----------



## Ella Darby (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh that's adorable!!


----------



## Gforce9 (Jan 4, 2014)

Do they make them in adult sizes?.....hehehe


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 4, 2014)

They should make those in a colonial wig style and put them on babies.


----------



## MarieP (Jan 4, 2014)

How adorable!!! LOL!!! I wonder how many of them know what Cabbage Patch is, though...


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 4, 2014)

Marie, more than you'd think. Our generation of CP doll owners are still having babies, and many of us still have our childhood ones to pass down. I've seen contemporary/new ones in the stores recently, too.


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2014)

"sized for infants and toddlers"

I don't think it will fit.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 4, 2014)

LOL! The first baby actually looks like a Cabbage Patch doll!


----------



## MarieP (Jan 4, 2014)

Scottish Lass said:


> Marie, more than you'd think. Our generation of CP doll owners are still having babies, and many of us still have our childhood ones to pass down. I've seen contemporary/new ones in the stores recently, too.



Sweet!!!!! That's great!!!


----------

